# Goodbye DirecTV - Hello TiVo Premier on FiOS TV



## bobatkins (Aug 27, 2010)

Too bad DirectTV just didn't get the message. Having been a loyal customer since 1996 and a TiVo subscriber since 2001 they have lost a high value subscriber to their ignorance and the arrogance of Rupert Murdoch - the idiot owner that didn't respect the Intellectual Property of TiVo and insisted on cramming his DVRs down our throats.

Unfortunately Rupert succeeded in harvesting way too much money from me while I patiently waited the last 2 years for a TiVo HD solution for DirecTV. I have auditioned the latest DirecTV DVR and while it certainly has improved from the earlier stone age versions both in terms of performance and user interface - their latest DVR (released in July 2010) just pales in comparison to a TiVo Premier.

It is quite clear to me that a TiVo HD for DirecTV is never going to come and if it does it will likely be a severely limited unit - with little or no access to online content. The press announcements about a TiVO HD for DirecTV coming soon over the last couple of years are nothing more than vaporware - trying to retain customers like myself who they know will leave if a TiVo HD solution isn't coming.

Well Rupert - for once I get to tell a near monopoly, greedy money grubbing SOB like yourself to choke on it! Until you own and control the rest of the world - I still get to vote with my feet and my dollars.

I am now the very happy owner of a TiVo Premier connected to Verizon FiOS TV service. I am more than impressed with the far greater selection of HD channels available on FiOS TV than DirecTV and the fabulous integration of both broadcast and online content that it is unlikely DirecTV will ever be able to offer.

So, see ya - I canceled my DirectTV service on 9/30/10 and it is highly unlikely you will ever see me as a customer again. I know that I only represent a tiny fraction of revenue to your company however, you can also rest assured that I will be telling my friends and acquaintances how to enjoy a superb TiVo HD experience on FiOS or other cable services as well.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

It's nice to have choices. Enjoy!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

May as well mention it here, too...

Rupert Murdoch/News Corp. has not owned, controlled or had any interest in DirecTV for over 2 1/2 years.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

FiOS TV gets wonderful reviews. Too bad we'll never see it here.


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

You made the right choice. I'm also an ex-Direct TV customer, although I only had SD at the time. Currently am a Verizon FiOS customer and the HD picture is fantastic.

BTW, I've heard that the HD picture quality on AT&T U-Verse is crap.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

SorenTodd said:


> You made the right choice. I'm also an ex-Direct TV customer, although I only had SD at the time. Currently am a Verizon FiOS customer and the HD picture is fantastic.
> 
> BTW, I've heard that the HD picture quality on AT&T U-Verse is crap.


heard the same thing for the HD picture on Verizon also - guess it is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Welcome another brother to the light!

Congrats on escaping the eternal fires of the D* ETF!


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

I would have followed you guys to cable if my option had been anything better than TWC with cable cards, CCI restrictions, and tuning adapters.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

How is the pq on FiOS compared to DirecTV?


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

Raj said:


> How is the pq on FiOS compared to DirecTV?


There's no comparison, FiOS is worlds ahead.

However, there is one caveat. The PQ on my SD locals (over the air channels) on FiOS leaves a lot to be desired. But since they are in-the-clear QAM in HD (and remapped properly), I barely even know the SD versions exist.

The SD "cable" channels have a much better picture than Direct; I'm thinking the reason why is that there is no compression.


----------

